# DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen​*Der DAFV machte ja mit den Huchen zum Fisch des Jahres. 

Fürs Süsswasserangeln fühlt sich auch der DSAV zuständig.

Nach bayrischem Gesetz MUSS aber jeder Huchen, der das Maß hat, ausserhalb der Schonzeit abgeknüppelt werden. 

Und in Deutschland kommt der Huchen fast ausschliesslich in Bayern vor.

Wir haben daher folgende Mails geschickt mit einer Nachfrage zum Huchen, des Fisch des Jahres, an die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und an den Präsidenten des DSAV - als sich fürs Süßwasserangeln zuständig fühlenden Bundesverbandes - Steffen Quinger.

Da die nachfolgend beschriebenen, auch in Bayern aus dem Bundestierschutzgesetz  stammenden Ableitungen und daraus resultierenden Gesetze und Regelungen auch immer in jedem weiteren Bundesland Gesetz/Verordnung werden könnten, und somit ein bundesweites Problem sind, ging das Schreiben an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan auch an alle uns bekannten Mailadressen der Landesverbände im DAFV.





> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> vom DAFV wurde ja mit der Fisch des Jahres 2015, der Huchen, gekürt.
> 
> Auf Grund des Gesetzgebung in Bayern (§ 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG ) - der Huchen kommt in Deutschland fast ausschliesslich in Bayern vor - ist dort die Hege ausschliesslich Sache der Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler.
> ...





> Sehr geehrter Herr Quinger,
> vom DAFV wurde ja mit der Fisch des Jahres 2015, der Huchen, gekürt.
> 
> Als Spezialverband für Süsswasserangeln ist der DSAV damit ja auch für den Huchen zuständig.
> ...




Wir werden uns jedenfalls weiterhin wehren, als Angler über Gesetze und Verordnungen rein zum Erfüllungsgehilfen und Schlächter wie in Bayern degradiert zu werden.

Und plädieren weiter dafür, den Katalog der sinnvollen Gründe laut TSG entweder zu erweitern, oder die Ausübung der Angelei aus dem Tierschutzgesetz (wie in England) zu entfernen.

Ob und was die Verbände da zu tun gewillt sind, werden wir an Hand der hoffentlich eingehenden Antworten erfahren..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## sbE (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Also bitte...welcher Angler hält sich schon an diese "gesetzlich verordnete" Zwangstötung von Fischen!? Jeder Angler mit etwas Hirn und Moral trifft hier die richtige Entscheidung.

Außer natürlich man angelt an Gewässern, welche von Verbuttung bedroht sind....wo auch immer es sowas gibt!? 

Normalerweise gibt es daher nur eine Regel, wenn man mal nicht für die heimische Pfanne fischt: *Let go, let grow.*


----------



## GandRalf (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Es geht hier nicht darum was der Angler macht, sondern darum, welche Konflikte daraus entstehen.
Diese könnte man mit etwas ordentlichem Einsatz durchaus im Sinne der Angler behandeln und vielleicht zukünftig auch öffentlich vernünftig ausführen.


----------



## mathei (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



sbE schrieb:


> Also bitte...welcher Angler hält sich schon an diese "gesetzlich verordnete" Zwangstötung von Fischen!? Jeder Angler mit etwas Hirn und Moral trifft hier die richtige Entscheidung.



Das ist schon richtig, nur macht er sich damit strafbar. Und das ist das Problem, welches durch den Verband gelöst werden *müsste*. Da passiert nur nix :c#q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



mathei schrieb:


> Und das ist das Problem, welches durch den Verband gelöst werden *müsste*. Da passiert nur nix :c#q



Welches Problem?Für den Verband existiert da wohl keines..ergo auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



mathei schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig, nur macht er sich damit strafbar.


 
Nein, er macht sich nicht strafbar, solange es sich beim Zurücksetzen um "versehentlich" gefangene Fische, also den typischen Beifang, handelt.  

Bundesrecht (Tierschutzgesetz) steht hierbei über Landesrecht (Fischereigesetz).

Der untragbare Zustand besteht darin, dass weder der Bayerische Landesverband noch der Bundesverband dafür eintreten, dass das Bayerische Fischereigesetz angepasst wird, weil ein paar Betonschädel ein Aufweichen der Grenzen zum C&R befürchten. 

Dann lieber so lassen und totschweigen, denn als Privatperson hat man keine Handhabe, gegen diesen Zustand vorzugehen, solange es keine Strafbefehle deswegen gibt. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Es wird keinerlei Bundesrecht gebrochen!

Selbstverständlich macht sich in Bayern jeder Angler, der einen nicht geschonten Fisch zurücksetzt, weil er ihn selbst nicht verwerten will/kann, eines Verstosses gegen § 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG schuldig!

Da es dabei um Hege geht, nicht um persönliche Verwertbarkeit!

Da Du in Bayern schlicht nicht angeln darfst, wenn Du nicht bereit bist, jeden gefangenen, nicht geschonten  Fisch aus Hegegründen (=anerkannt vernünftiger Grund) zu töten oder meinst, persönliche Verwertbarkeit über diese Hege stellen zu können.

Muss er nicht getötet werden aus Hegegründen, hat ihn der *Gesetzgeber oder oder Bewirtschafter* über Mindestmaße oder Schonzeit zu schonen!!

Ist er nicht geschützt, ist er aus Hegegründen zu entnehmen - von jedem Angler, unabhängig möglicher Verwertung!

Und das hat eben nicht der Angler zu entscheiden!

Das (die Hege) ist Sache des Bewirtschafters und eben NICHT des Angers, der diese Hegemaßnahme (abknüppeln jeden maßigen Fisches) nur auszuführen und nicht zu beurteilen oder selber zu ändern hat - und vor allem nicht zu ignorieren.

Und das hat nichts mit persönlicher Verwertbarkeit als (anderem) sinnvollen Grund zu tun!

Man MUSS einen aus Hegegründen abgeknüpptelten Fisch (in Bayern also jeder nicht geschonte) nicht verwerten! Es ist nur wünschenswert!

Da die Hege über dieser persönlichen Verwertbarkeit steht und auch Fische getötet werden müssen aus Hegegründen, wenn sie nicht verwertet werden können, wie z. B., wenn in manchen Gewässern Fische aus Hegegründen und trotz allgemeiner Schonzeit/Schonmaß entnommen werden müssen (des öfteren z. B. bei Wallen der Fall).

Ist also der Huchen nicht explizit geschont, ist er ausserhalb der Schonzeit und oberhalb des Mindestmaßes aus Hegegründen zu entnehmen.

Sonst wäre er nämlich entsprechend durch Gesetzgeber oder Bewirtschafter geschützt und dürfte gar nicht erst beangelt werden.

Man braucht nach Bundesrecht (TSG) EINEN vernünftigen Grund zum Töten von Fischen.
Das KANN, MUSS aber nicht die Verwertung sein.
Definitiv IST ABER DIE HEGE IMMER ein solcher Grund!!
Und die Hege ist allemal einzuhalten - wer einen Fisch nicht aus Hegegründen töten will, weil er meint nicht persönlich verwerten zu können und Hege nix zählt, der darf halt in Bayern nicht angeln gehen.

Es gibt ja leider kein Grundrecht auf Angeln, man hat sich den Regeln der Hege (= in Bayern abknüppeln jedes nicht durch Gesetzgeber oder Bewirtschafter geschonten Fisches) zu unterwerfen.



PS:
Bei den Behörden der rot-grün regierten Länder NRW, NDS und SH hört man, dass politischer Druck auf die Behörden besteht, ähnliche Regelungen in die Fischereiverordnungen aufzunehmen, um nicht das Gesetz als solches ändern zu müssen. SH hat dabei den ersten Schritt gemacht in Bezug auf die Geschichte mit Forellenseen, auch da ist das Argument, dass nur zur Verwertung und Hege geangelt werden darf: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295357

Auch da soll aber das Endziel sein, jeden nicht geschonten Fisch abzuknüppeln.


----------



## Welpi (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Super....sowas dürft Ihr doch nicht schreiben!! |bigeyes Irgendein Honk in entsprechender Position kommt jetzt noch wirklich auf die glorreiche Idee und sperrt die bayrischen Huchengewässer...#q

@Thomas: Wenn ich deswegen nicht mehr an den Lech komme, schau ich bei Dir vorbei...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Welpi schrieb:


> Irgendein Honk in entsprechender Position kommt jetzt noch wirklich auf die glorreiche Idee und sperrt die bayrischen Huchengewässer...#q


Das ist dann der mehrheitliche Wunsch der in Bayern organisierten Angelfischer, deren Landesverband das ja so unterstützt hat.

Und die deswegen nie gemeckert hatten, nie Funktionäre abgewählt oder Angestellte, die solch einen Unfug verbreiten, in die Wüste geschickt haben...

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend......

Der DAFV hat das ja wohl nur nicht begriffen (wie so vieles), und deswegen den Huchen zum Fisch des Jahres gemacht und so dieses Fass aufgemacht.................


----------



## Deep Down (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Wow, Thomas so langsam machste mir Angst!

Dein Anfangspost und vor allem der Inhalt von Post Nr. 7 sind an Klarheit und in der Darstellung der tatsächlichen Verhältnisse wirklich nicht mehr zu toppen!

Chapeau!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wow, Thomas so langsam machste mir Angst!
> 
> Dein Anfangspost und vor allem der Inhalt von Post Nr. 7 sind an Klarheit und in der Darstellung der tatsächlichen Verhältnisse wirklich nicht mehr zu toppen!
> 
> Chapeau!


Danke - und das von einem Anwalt ;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Fisch des Jahres,König der Salmoniden...aber das geltende "Recht" degradiert ihn auf die Stufe unterhalb eines Bettlers.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Ich befürchte, dass Frau Dr. nicht ansatzweise versteht worum es geht.
Deswegen befürchte ich weiter, dass du in diesem Fall ausnahmsweise mal keine Antwort vom DAFV bekommst. 

Dort wirst du allenfalls demnächst die neue Broschüre bestellen dürfen 
Die kriegst du aber wie üblich in ca. 2 Jahren bei LV-Veranstaltungen für lau, weil das Zeugs bei denen kartonweise in den Lägern vergilbt. Na, hauptsache sie haben der Ex-VDSF-nun-DAFV-GmbH Umsatz gebracht. Wofür so ein Jahresfisch alles gut ist... |rolleyes

Und DSAV... |kopfkrat
Kann man kleine Huchen um die Wette stippen? #c
Ähem,... |kopfkrat ...ich meine natürlich "um die Wette hegen". |supergri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist er nicht geschützt, ist er aus Hegegründen zu entnehmen - von jedem Angler, unabhängig möglicher Verwertung!



Mensch Thomas, erzähle doch hier nicht solche Geschichten. Hier lesen Jungangler mit, die sich nicht auskennen und den Quatsch dann dem Kontrolleur erzählen. 

 Ohne Verwertung (wie auch immer) kann eine Tötung des Fangs nur dann verargumentiert werden, wenn Entnahmezwang für die Fischart im Gewässer besteht. Beispiel: Waller in den Flüssen Mittelfrankens.

 Diese Entnahmepflicht muss explizit erlassen sein (Verordnung, Erlaubnisschein etc.).

 Die Tötung von Fischen ohne explizite Entnahmepflicht setzt eine Verwertung voraus, sonst Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.

 Bitte informieren.

 Übrigens: Selbst die Nichtverwertung von Fischen mit Entnahmezwang wird mittlerweile von Tierschützern angegriffen. Weshalb z.B. mein Verein im Erlaubnisschein die sinnvolle Verwertung aller entnommenen Fische fordert, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Nach wie vor einfach falsch und Wunschtraum..

Die bayrische Verordnung mit dem Abknüppelgebot nach 11 Afvig ist nach wie vor geltendes Recht in Bayern.

Das sieht der Gesetzgeber, die Behörden, der Verband und jeder Anwalt mit Ahnung nachweisbar genau so, dass das eben gilt.

Die Hege ist der zugelassene, vor jedem Gericht standhaltende, vernünftige Grund, nach der JEDER nicht geschonte Fisch zu entnehmen ist.

Die AUSNAHME ist die Schonung der Fische aus Hegegründen, die der Gesetzgeber oder Bewirtschafter zu veranlassen hat. Das ist Pflicht der Bewirtschafter, das umzusetzen und dafür zu sorgen. 

Der LFV Bayern hat das ja selber eingesehen, dass das Unfug ist und GEÄNDERT werden sollte (siehe: http://www.lfvbayern.de/geschaeftsjahr-2013.pdf, Seite 36), weil das eben NOCH JETZT GENAUSO gilt. 

Nur die Mittelfranken wollen z. B. auf jeden Fall am Abknüppelgebot festhalten, siehe Interview: 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angelpolitisch wird der Bezirk Mittelfranken bei seiner Linie bleiben, nichts unternehmen gegen das Angeln aus Gründen des Nahrungsmittelerwerbs bzw. Hegegründen, *dem Entnahmegebot von maßigen Fischen* und dem Nachtangelverbot von 24 - 5 Uhr an den Verbandsgewässern (viele von der öffentlichen Hand gepachtet (Land (fränkische Seenplatte)) und (Bund (RMD)).



Ansonsten hat der Angler in Bayern (der weder befähigt, befugt noch berechtigt ist, zur Hege selber Entscheidungen zu treffen) als "Erfüllungsgehilfe" und Schlächter für den Bewirtschafter  aus Hegegründen jeden nicht geschonten Fisch zu entnehmen.

Ganz im Einklang mit Bundesgesetzen und nach geltendem Landesrecht.

Wer will,* kann das trotz der ganzen Belege *(eindeutiger Text Verordnung, Interview Braun, Veröffentlichung LFV Bayern, Interview Mittelfranken etc.)  gerne anders sehen.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

alter Sachse |wavey:nimms mir nicht übel,
 aber das unterstreicht doch nur die ganze Verwirrung um das Thema, wir wandern wegen dem Geblubber der Schützer immer weiter zurück - von guter anglerischer Praxis 

 Nicht , dass ich jede Ableitung von Thomas für Gut finde
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nicht , dass ich jede Ableitung von Thomas für Gut finde
> Gruß A.


Keine Ableitung von mir - ich berichte nur darüber, wie Behörden, (Staats)Anwälte, Verbände, Finnazbehörden etc. das in Bayern ableiten und umsetzen.

*UND SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH BIN ICH GEGEN DIESEN ANGLERFEINDLICHEN UNFUG!!!*

Wäre schön, wenn das die Verbände auch wären und endlich mal für Angler und das Angeln kämpfen würden!!


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



sbE schrieb:


> Also bitte...welcher Angler hält sich schon an diese "gesetzlich verordnete" Zwangstötung von Fischen!? Jeder Angler mit etwas Hirn und Moral trifft hier die richtige Entscheidung.
> 
> Außer natürlich man angelt an Gewässern, welche von Verbuttung bedroht sind....wo auch immer es sowas gibt!?
> 
> Normalerweise gibt es daher nur eine Regel, wenn man mal nicht für die heimische Pfanne fischt: *Let go, let grow.*





könnte ich voll unterschreiben, wenn ich als angler nicht schon längst begriffen hätte, dass es hier um politik geht und nicht um fische.
dieses begreifen greift leider zuwenig um sich, wie man dem zitat entnehmen kann. 

abgesehen davon interessiert mich der huchen mangels huchen rein gar nicht, das moderlieschen schon eher.
da denk ich aber nicht an unsere nichtangelnde präserdentin


----------



## angler1996 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Thomas, die Ableitungen wären hier OT, die verschiebst Du eh, deshalb gespart#h
 Gruß A.


----------



## Pennywise (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Haha, ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht ernsthaft das ein Bundesverband wie der DAFV auf Fragen der Presse oder auf Fragen von Anglern antwortet.

Vor allen Dingen wenn es darum geht evtl.für Angler und das Angeln eintreten zu müssen.

Das könnte doch evtl. Arbeit bedeuten. Hinterher verlieren die noch ihr Image als unnützer und nichtstuender Verband. Das wird sich so ein etablierter Bundesverband doch nicht antun.

Da haben die so hart daran gearbeitet unnütz zu sein und dann soll man das auf einmal von heute auf morgen aufgeben? Das geht doch nicht. 

#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Knispel (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *UND SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH BIN ICH GEGEN DIESEN ANGLERFEINDLICHEN UNFUG!!!*
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn das die Verbände auch wären und endlich mal für Angler und das Angeln kämpfen würden!!



Ich auch, aber sie kämpfen doch ! Steht auf Seite 34 - Anwachsen der Otter - Populationen ist eine neue Herrausforderung für die Fischerei - er wird zum 2. Kormoran ! Ob man das so stehen lassen kann ? Erinnert mich irgentwie an die z.Z. bei uns getätigte Diskussion : Die 2 Wölfe bei mir in der Nachbarschaft machen alle Kühe und Schafe platt und vertilgen nebenbei noch sämtliche Wildbestände im Wald.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Hallo Thomas,
hast du schon mal überlegt, was du auf deine Briefe antworten könntest, wenn du in der Position von Fr. Dr. wärest?

Du hättest einige repräsentative Pflichten, aber weder die Ahnung noch die Macht wirklich etwas zu ändern. 

Die Dame hat wohl noch nie eine Rute (Angel) in der Hand gehabt und weiß wohl kaum, worum es geht. Jede Aussage ihrerseits würde Sie in Schwierigkeiten bringen, weswegen Sie diesbezüglich nichts öffentlich sagen oder schreiben wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



> Hallo Thomas,
> hast du schon mal überlegt, was du auf deine Briefe antworten könntest, wenn du in der Position von Fr. Dr. wärest?


Als Angler hätte ich andere Schwerpunkte und müsste daher keine solchen Briefe beantworten - denn den Fisch des Jahres aus Schützersicht gäbe es mit mir nämlich nicht, höchstens den "Fisch des Jahres der Angler"..
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762




rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die Dame hat wohl noch nie eine Rute (Angel) in der Hand gehabt und weiß wohl kaum, worum es geht..


Die "Kompetenz" von Verbänden, Delegierten, Funktionären und Angestellten haben wir ja oft genug "gelobt"....

Das ist wieder nur ein Beispiel mehr..

Mit dem Huchen den Fisch des Jahres küren, der fast nur in einem Bundesland vorkommt - und jeder Huchen in diesem Bundesland MUSS nach geltendem Landesrecht, sofern über Maß und ausserhalb der Schonzeit, wegen der "Hege" ABGEKNÜPPELT werden....

Hallo - gehts noch?

Avanti, Dilettanti!!

Ich bin so stolz, kein organisierter Angelfischer zu sein, der solche Verbände, die solchen Unfug treiben, auch noch finanziert und unterstützt..

Sondern nur einfacher Angler ........


----------



## BMP (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet das töten von Tieren ohne vernünftigen Grund. Da ein Bundesgesetz höher bewertet wird als ein Landesgesetz können die Bayern da schreiben was sie wollen. Niemals würde ein Richter jemanden bestrafen, der einen mäßigen nicht geschützten Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt hat.

Im übrigen gilt das für ganz Deutschland, es wurde noch nicht eine Strafe wegen so einem Verhalten ausgesprochen.

Alle bislang ausgesprochenen Strafen für C&R begründen sich auf das Fotografieren der Fische und dem damit verbundenen extra Zeitaufwand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Der vernünftige Grund zum in Bayern vorgeschriebenen Abknüppeln ist mit der Hege durch Bewirtschafter gegeben, die jeden nicht zu entnehmenden Fisch schützen müssen  (womit jeder nicht geschützte aus Hegegründen zu entnehmen ist), einen weiteren wie Verwertung für den einzelnen Angler braucht es nicht :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die bayrische Verordnung mit dem Abknüppelgebot nach 11 Afvig ist nach wie vor geltendes Recht in Bayern.
> 
> Das sieht der Gesetzgeber, die Behörden, der Verband und jeder Anwalt mit Ahnung nachweisbar genau so, dass das eben gilt.
> 
> ...


----------



## BMP (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Das mag zwar theoretisch alles richtig sein aber in der Praxis vollkommenen irrelevant. Es gibt keinerlei Anklagen dazu, die jemand wegen dieser Praxis bekommen hat. Im umgekehrten Fall, dass jemand Abschlägt und denn Fisch dann vergräbt, hätte ich viel mehr Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Wenn die Behörden und Aufseher sich in Bayern nicht an geltendes Recht halten und das nicht ahnden, ist das deren Problem (und gut für vernünftige Angler).

Nur genauso rechtswidrig wie das zurücksetzen von nicht geschonten Fischen in Bayern.

Fakt ist rechtlich nach wie vor:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit dem Huchen den Fisch des Jahres küren, der fast nur in einem Bundesland vorkommt - und jeder Huchen in diesem Bundesland MUSS nach geltendem Landesrecht, sofern über Maß und ausserhalb der Schonzeit, wegen der "Hege" ABGEKNÜPPELT werden....
> 
> Hallo - gehts noch?


----------



## BMP (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Leider muss ich dir dort widersprechen.
Das Bundesgesetz schlägt in diesem Fall jedes Landesgesetz. 



> Nach § 17 Nr. 1 TierSchG wird das Töten von Wirbeltieren ohne  vernünftigen Grund mit einer Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu drei Jahren  bewehrt. Ein vernünftiger Grund ist z. B. das Töten von Wirbeltieren zur  Lebensmittelgewinnung oder im Rahmen waidgerechter Jagdausübung. Auch  für ein unter Schmerzen leidendes Tier, das nicht mehr behandelt werden  kann, ist ein vernünftiger Grund für die Tötung gegeben, um es von  seinen Schmerzen zu erlösen. Das Merkblatt über den Inhalt  tierschutzrelevanter Anzeigen enthält u. a. Hinweise zur Auslegung des  vernünftigen Grundes i. S. des TierSchG.



Wenn ich also als Fischereiberechtigter keinen Vernünftigen Grund darin sehe, mache ich mich strafbar, wenn ich den Huchen abschlage. Selbst wenn ich damit gegen ein Landesgesetz verstoßen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Begreifs endlich:
*Der vernünftige Grund ist gegeben durch die Hege*, es braucht keinen weiteren wie die Verwertung durch den Angler - wünschenswert, aber nicht notwendig.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die bayrische Verordnung mit dem Abknüppelgebot nach 11 Afvig ist nach wie vor geltendes Recht in Bayern.
> 
> Das sieht der Gesetzgeber, die Behörden, der Verband und jeder Anwalt mit Ahnung nachweisbar genau so, dass das eben gilt.
> 
> ...


----------



## BMP (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Der klügere gibt nach ;-)

Auch wenn ich anderer Meinung bin und es für gefährlich halte, wenn du hier solche Stammtischparolen ausgibst. Denn es wird ohne zweifel genügend geben, die es glauben und entsprechend handeln.

Natürlich gebe ich dir recht, dass die Situation sehr unglücklich ist. Die Rechtsprechung ist allerdings eine andere wie du es hier darstellst.


----------



## labralehn (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



BMP schrieb:


> Der klügere gibt nach ;-)
> 
> Auch wenn ich anderer Meinung bin und es für gefährlich halte, wenn du hier solche Stammtischparolen ausgibst. Denn es wird ohne zweifel genügend geben, die es glauben und entsprechend handeln.
> 
> Natürlich gebe ich dir recht, dass die Situation sehr unglücklich ist. Die Rechtsprechung ist allerdings eine andere wie du es hier darstellst.



Du angelst in Bayern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Angebot:
Jeder Angler, der in Bayern angelt, aber nicht glaubt, dass bayrisches Recht in Bayern gilt und das klären will, kann sich bei mir melden.

Wir dokumentieren alles mit der Videokamera (Fang, zurücksetzen, etc., inkl. des Einverständnisses des Anglers/organisierten Angelfischers als Beweisverwertung), wie er einen nicht geschonten Fisch zurücksetzt und zeigen denjenigen dann wegen Verstoss gegen § 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG an. Gilt natürlich nicht für im Sinne des Gesetzes geschlossene Gewässer, bei denen Hege nicht gilt (was ja aber beim Huchen als Flussfisch, Thema hier, eh keine Rolle spielt).

Kann ja keinem was passieren, der glaubt, bayrisches Recht würde in Bayern nicht gelten..

Bitte vorher mit eurem Anwalt absprechen und mir das schriftlich bestätigen, dass ihr entsprechenden Rat von ihm zur Problematik eingeholt habt (denn ob ihr nach bewusstem, öffentlich zugegebenen Verstoss gegen Fischereirecht nochmal in Bayern angelt, könnte dann schwierig werden), dann gehts los.........

Ansonsten ist weiterhin die Sachlage klar, eindeutig und von mir entsprechend belegt durch Gesetzestext, Interview zum Gesetz mit dem damals zuständigen Ministerialreferernten, Ausführungen des LFV Bayern und des Bezirksverbandes Mittelfranken (kann natürlich trotzdem jeder besser wissen wollen als die alle):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der vernünftige Grund zum in Bayern vorgeschriebenen Abknüppeln ist mit der Hege durch Bewirtschafter gegeben*, die jeden nicht zu entnehmenden Fisch schützen müssen  (womit jeder nicht geschützte aus Hegegründen zu entnehmen ist), einen weiteren wie Verwertung für den einzelnen Angler braucht es nicht :
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...



Das diese Verordnung anglerfeindlicher Schrott ist und weggehört, merke ich nochmal an, bevor einer denkt, mir würde das gefallen - es ist nur die rechtlich eindeutige, momentan gültige Situation!


----------



## Hezaru (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Das  Problem ist wohl das dem Erlaubniskarteninhaber nicht die geringste Kompetenz und Entscheidungskompetenz zugesprochen wird. Gewässer und Fische sind aber so komplex das eine Regel (Schonmass, Zeit)nie für ein ganzes Bundesland optimal sein können.z:B.
Rutte am Bodensee 30cm Schonmass, bei uns währen 50cm angebracht.
Würden alle Gesetze, Verordnungeng, Richtlinien negativ (bezug aufs Angeln) umgesetzt, bliebe vom Recht zu Angeln (Fischereirecht ) schon nicht mehr viel übrig.
Der Trööt gehöhrt gelöscht,  nicht das da wer auf dumme Gedanken kommt...


----------



## daoxxnsepp (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bestimmungen/


----------



## Hezaru (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

doaxxnsepp
gut und nett.
Stell dir vor Der Huchen ist komplett geschont. Kein FVerein würde dann noch Junghuchen besetzen und es sollte dann auch ab und zu mal ein 100cm plus Fisch entnommen werden um Platz für die kleineren zu schaffen.
Egal, eine Huchenregelung passt nie für ganz Bayern.
Schützt man alle bis 120cm, kommen nie kleine hoch.
Ich will sagen, der Staat muss sich mehr heraushalten und mehr Vertrauen in die Kompetenz der Bewirtschafter legen.
Ist für viele andere Fischarten übertragbar#h


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Dann schau dir mal die Änderung zum Bayer. Fischereigesetz ab 01.12.2014 an: Abschaffung des Begriffs "Hegene".


----------



## Deep Down (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

@BMP
Es dauert etwas bis man den bayerischen Ansatz nachvollziehen kann. "Nachvollziehen" heisst dabei nicht gutheissen!

@Herzaru
In Nds wird da gerade die nächste Stufe gezündet. Dort sollte die Äsche ganzjährig geschützt werden. Das konnte der Landesverband noch abwenden, da dann tatsächlich keiner mehr Äschen besetzt und der schwarze Vogel damit gewonnen hätte. 
Aber......Besatz darf nur noch aus örtlichem Beständen heraus erfolgen! Wie soll das gehen? Jetzt muss also jeder Bestand genetisch bestimmt werden und ein Zuchtprogramm für jeden Stamm aufgelegt werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Ist eigentlich auch in Bayern so:
Wenn die ihre Gesetze und Verordnungen auch durchsetzen würden, dürfte keine Fischart in einem Gewässer beangelt werden, wo sie besetzt werden muss.

Erst dann wieder, wenn der Bestand sich so weit erholt hätte, dass man wieder abschöpfen müsste. Das ist eben Hege im Sinne des Tier- und nicht des Naturschutzes. Und darum gehts eben beim "vernünftigen Grund". Tierschutz und Hege im Sinne des Tierschutzes...

Das ist ja gerade auch das, was in NRW, SH und NDS die rot-grünen Regierungen versuchen durchzudrücken.

Dass hier auch wieder Tierschutz über Naturschutz gestellt wie auch in Bayern (also letztlich deutschlandweit alle relevanten Parteien an dem Dreck beteiligt sind), sollte langsam mal einige zum aufwachen bringen - vielleicht sogar mal die Verbände...

Und das perverseste Beispiel dieser schrägen Philosophie (Tier- vor Naturschutz) ist eben momentan die bayrische Gesetzgebung!

Also das Thema hier:
Fisch des Jahres........

Die Regelung also, die dazu zwingt, jeden maßigen Huchen ausserhalb der Schonzeit zu knüppeln - da wird sich der Fisch des Jahres freuen, dass für ihn solcher Tierschutz (weil über Naturschutz stehend momentan) im abgeknüppelt werden endet................


----------



## 3vor4 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



BMP schrieb:


> Leider muss ich dir dort widersprechen.
> Das Bundesgesetz schlägt in diesem Fall jedes Landesgesetz.
> 
> 
> ...



Ein vernünftiger Grund ist z. B. das Töten von Wirbeltieren [...] im Rahmen waidgerechter Jagdausübung.

Und daher leider gegeben. 

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin neu hier und hoffe auf spannende Diskussionen. Ich bin die letzten Tage eintrug am mitlesen und wollte mich eigentlich die Tage in einem gesonderten Thread vorstellen. Hier wollte ich jedoch keinen Senf dazugeben und mache das daher hier schnell. 

Ich bin der Lars und komme aus der Nähe von Trier. Angeln kenne ich bisher nur aus dem Ausland, da mich die Prüfung und die Geschichten der Deutschen Angler über Regularien doch eher abgeschreckt haben. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berk (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Hezaru schrieb:


> doaxxnsepp
> gut und nett.
> Stell dir vor Der Huchen ist komplett geschont. Kein FVerein würde dann noch Junghuchen besetzen und es sollte dann auch ab und zu mal ein 100cm plus Fisch entnommen werden um Platz für die kleineren zu schaffen.
> Egal, eine Huchenregelung passt nie für ganz Bayern.
> ...



Wie konnten Fische eigentlich existieren, bevor der Mensch die Großen entnommen hat, um für die kleinen Platz zu schaffen...ist wohl was für Galileo Mystery. Im dem südlich von Bayern gelegenen Nachbarland klappt es auch mit zurücksetzen- noch so ein Wunder der Natur.

Nicht böse nehmen, aber ich höre (in Bayern) so oft Argumente, auf die man antworten muss: es ging auch vor dem Mensch! Wie hoch Fischdichte sein kann, sieht man ja regelmäßig bei Angelurlauben auf dieser schönen Erde - und da sind wir in Bayern Lichtjahre davon entfernt. 
Also, bei uns stimmt was nicht - aber nur weiter die Großen knüppeln - dann klappt das schon bald mit dem gesunden und tollen Bestand!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Hezaru schrieb:


> doaxxnsepp
> gut und nett.
> Stell dir vor Der Huchen ist komplett geschont. Kein FVerein würde dann noch Junghuchen besetzen...



 Bei uns wurde seit dem Donauausbau vor 15 Jahren kein Huchen mehr gefangen, trotzdem besetzen wir sie 1 und 2 sömmrig die letzten Jahre.


----------



## labralehn (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Fisch des Jahres lief aber auch schon in der Vergangenheit schief:

1990 Bachforelle
2005 Bachforelle
2013 Forelle

2003 Barbe
2007 Schleie



> Die Auswahl erfolgt nach der Gefährdung aufgrund schädigender  Einflüsse des Menschen auf den Lebensraum des Fisches.


Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisch_des_Jahres_(Deutschland)


In Österreich wurde der Huchen 2012 zum Fisch des Jahres gewählt.

Fisch des Jahres 2020 wird die Grundel |wavey:


----------



## daoxxnsepp (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

und was lief da mit der Wahl falsch?


----------



## sebwu (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

vieleicht das die schleie jetzt nicht soooo gefährdet ist.
und die forelle, was ist das überhaupt, kenn ich garnicht|uhoh:


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

An diesen Wahlen finde ich grundsätzlich auch nix falsch.
Alles, was PR für Fische, Angler, Anglerprojekte für Fische in die Öffentlichkeit,... bringt, ist erst mal gut.

Wenn damit auf Probleme bei Lebensraum, Durchgängigkeit der Gewässer, Verschmutzung, Überfischung, und auch bei den (einzigen) Lieblingsthemen von Frau Dr. Wasserkraft & Kormoran aufgezeigt werden, umso besser.

_"Die Auswahl erfolgt nach der Gefährdung aufgrund schädigender Einflüsse des Menschen auf den Lebensraum des Fisches"_
(Zitat Wikipedia)
Toll, wenn das die Intention ist.

Und dann?

Wo ist da der _Mehr_wert dieser Aktion.
Die überall gleiche Pressemeldung in Angelmedien ist doch wohl etwas dünn, wenn da nix mehr nachkommt außer Schönwetterreden auf irgendwelchen (meist überflüssigen) Veranstaltungen.

Wo bleiben die Projekte, die damit angeschoben werden?
Wo ist der "Spenden"-Button, bei dem ich konkrete Projekte nachvollziehbar(!) unterstützen kann?
Wo bleibtder Vorstoss, Regeln & Gesetze zu verändern, damit die Gefährdung einer Fischart sinkt?

Was hat in diesem Fall dert Huchen davon, mal kurz durch die Presse zu geistern und dann wieder in der gleichgebliebenen Gefährdung zu verweilen?

Und wieso stinkt es so fürchterlich danach, dass es nur darum geht Broschüren zu verbimmeln um die Löcher in den Kassen wenigstens etwas zu füllen?
Eben _ohne_, dass irgendetwas für den Fisch des Jahres aus den Umsätzen umgesetzt wird!

Und wieso mieft es sogar danach, dass mit der Wahl eines regional begrenzt vorkommenden Fisches, auch noch regionale Verbandspolitik gemacht wird?

Eine eigentlich gute Idee wird durch schmutzige Interessen zunichte gemacht.

Schade für den Huchen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Dezember 2014)

daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> und was lief da mit der Wahl falsch?



Erschließt sich mir auch nicht...




sebwu schrieb:


> v
> 
> und die forelle, was ist das überhaupt, kenn ich garnicht|uhoh:



|kopfkrat 

Salmo trutta!

Nur hat man halt hier sinnigerweise nicht die Formen (Meer...;See...;Bach...unterschieden.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Projekte, die damit angeschoben werden?
> Wo ist der "Spenden"-Button, bei dem ich konkrete Projekte nachvollziehbar(!) unterstützen kann?
> 
> Welche Projekte sollte denn der DAFV im Sinne des Huchens anschieben bzw. wofür würdest du da spenden wollen, für den Besatz einiger bayrischer Vereinsstrecken? Oder private Züchter alimentieren? Da wäre das Theater ja gleich noch größer-von wegen deine eigene Argumentation: "Mief nach regionaler Verbandspolitik"
> ...



"...durch schmutzige Interessen zunichte gemacht...."


drunter ging es nicht, oder?#h


----------



## kati48268 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> drunter ging es nicht, oder?#h


Nö.
Aus meiner Sicht kann man eine eigentlich gute Aktion kaum schlechter umsetzen.
Viel Blabla, nur heisse Luft, und nix resultiert daraus.
Dahinter ausschließlich die Intention Kohle zu machen.
Jede 8.Schulklasse-Naturschutz AG würde mehr Ideen aus so einer Wahl entwickeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Während in Bayern, dem Land des Fisches des Jahres, dem Huchen, von Behörden, Verbänden und  Gesetzgeber dem einzelnen Angler abgesprochen wird, über das zurücksetzen selber zu entscheiden, sind die Schweizer aktuell da einen ganzen, sehr wichtigen Schritt weiter.

Jedenfalls nach folgender Meldung:
http://www.angelpiloten.de/recht/schweizer-bundesbehoerden-legalisieren-catch-release-261

Grundsätzlich wäre das Angeln mit der Absicht, die Fische wieder freizulassen, auch in der Schweiz verboten. Jedoch könne jeder Fisch wieder freigelassen werden, wenn dies auf der individuellen Entscheidung des Anglers für den einzelnen Fisch beruht.

*Dazu noch eine klasse Anmerkung aus den Vollzugshilfen, in denen es heisst, dass auf eine generelle Entnahmepflicht gefangener Fische durch den Angler im Hinblick auf ökologische Überlegungen bewusst verzichtet werden würde!*

Und auch das zurücksetzen selber wurde geregelt,  indem es heisst, dass das Freilassen sofort nach dem Fang mit der grösstmöglichen Sorgfalt zu erfolgen habe. Belastende Manipulationen wie etwa messen, wiegen und fotografieren seien auf das unerlässliche Minimum zu reduzieren.

Zu reduzieren!
Nicht verboten!
Glückliche Schweizer!
Elende deutsche Angelfischerverbände!

Warum kriegt sowas weder der DAFV bundesweit hin noch der LFV Bayern in Bayern, um sich nicht weiter mit einem Abknüppelgebot für maßige Huchen wegen "Tierschutz" lächerlich zu machen?

Statt dessen versuchen SH, NDS und NRW schon, auch da ein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot einzuführen - wo ist das der Bundesverband, um zu helfen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

PS:
Während die deutschen Verbände immer noch nur die Verwertung und Hege (zur Verwertung) als sinnvolle Gründe fürs Angeln wegen Tierschutz propagieren, haben die Schweizer Behörden begriffen, dass Ökologie (also Naturschutz) eben VOR Tierschutz kommen MUSS. Und dass das auch in letzter Konsequenz im Rahmen der Entnahmerichtlinien eines Gewässers der einzelne Angler zu entscheiden hat!

KLASSE!!

Vielleicht wachen unsere Verbandler auch mal auf?

Will jemand wetten?

PPS:
Weil jetzt sicher wieder Verbandsclaqeure kommen von wegen Fischereirecht wäre Landesrecht:
Auch die Schweiz ist diesbezüglich föderal aufgebaut..
Dennoch kann der Bund sowas vorgeben, was dann die 
Länder (respektive Kantone in der Schweiz) dann umsetzen müssen.

Uns wird mit unseren Verbänden wohl mittelfristig eher ein bundesweites Abknüppelgebot wie in Bayern drohen, fürchte ich...

Und darunter dann nicht nur der Huchen, der Fisch des Jahres 2015, leiden


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu reduzieren!
> Nicht verboten!
> Glückliche Schweizer!
> Elende deutsche Angelfischerverbände!


 
Haben die in der Schweiz das gleiche Tierschutzgesetz wie in Deutschland und wie in Deutschland in den Bundesländern jeweils eigene selbstständige Fischereigesetze?

Wenn nicht, dann kein Vergleich möglich, sorry.



> Statt dessen versuchen *SH*, NDS und NRW schon, auch da ein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot einzuführen - wo ist das der Bundesverband, um zu helfen?


 
Hast Du für SH eine belegbare Grundlage für diesen Versuch das einzuführen?


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

In der Schweiz war man schlauer und hat solch ein deutsches Tierschutzgesetz nicht verabschiedet.
Da hat wahrscheinlich die Lobbyarbeit der Anglerverbände funktioniert oder die Schweizer sind grundsätzlich intelligenter.

Aber was will man von deutschen Anglerverbänden erwarten die z.b. Nachtangeln verbieten.
gegen de politischen Willen, oder gegen Touristenangelscheine sind.

Das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz kann doch nur von deutschen Anglern kommen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In der Schweiz war man schlauer und hat solch ein deutsches Tierschutzgesetz nicht verabschiedet.
> Da hat wahrscheinlich die Lobbyarbeit der Anglerverbände funktioniert oder die Schweizer sind grundsätzlich intelligenter.


 
Oder die Politiker hatten zur richtigen Zeit die benötigten Mehrheiten, die es in Deutschland nicht gab.

Hat manchmal leider mit Inteligenz überhaupt nichts zu tun, sondern einzig mit der Einstellung der entscheidenen Personen zum Zeitpunkt der Verabschiedung solch eines Gesetzes.

Wenn C&R in Deutschland rechtlich legalisiert wird, hätte ich da keine Probleme mit. 

Und ja, Verbände oder Vereine sind da manchmal mit dran Schuld (Nachtangelverbot), aber eben nicht immer. In SH haben beide Landesaverbände versucht den Satz aus dem Fischereigesetz wegzulassen, hat die Politiker aber nicht gejuckt..., kontrollierbar ist die Umsetzung und Einhaltung  allerdings praktisch nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Oder die Politiker hatten zur richtigen Zeit die benötigten Mehrheiten, die es in Deutschland nicht gab.
> 
> Hat manchmal leider mit Inteligenz überhaupt nichts zu tun, sondern einzig mit der Einstellung der entscheidenen Personen zum Zeitpunkt der Verabschiedung solch eines Gesetzes.
> 
> ...




Weisst Du wann zuletzt das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz geändert wurde?  

Juli 2014. da hätte der DAFV sich gut einbringen können.


Der LSFV SH war aber z.B. gegen den Touristenangelschein.
Ok, jetzt kommt wieder das Gleichheitsprinzip.
|uhoh:

Ich würde dies nicht immer auf die Politik schieben.
In vielen Dingen haben einfach die Verbände versagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Dem Huchen dürfte SH relativ wurscht sein...

Es zeigt nur, dass es anders geht wie in Bayern mit dem Abknüppelgebot, wo der Huchen in Deutschland vorkommt - im direkten Nachbarland Schweiz, die ihre Huchen eben besser schützen....

Ihr könnt zum allgemeinen diskutieren aber gerne das bereits vorhandene Thema benutzen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=213908


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Ein Abknüppelgebot ist doch völlig richtig. Dem deutschen Angler kann man Verantwortlichkeit und Selbstständigkeit, sowie logisches Denken doch nicht zumuten....das reicht doch gerade mal um den Klogang alleine zu vollbringen. Wir sollten auf unsere Könige hören, die wissen schon was gut für uns ist...die beschäftigen sich doch intensiv und jeden Tag damit. Einfach alles abknüppeln....und wenn nichts mehr da ist bzw. das Gewässer im A ist, naja dann stellt man eben das Angeln ein und geht Pilze suchen oder so.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ein Abknüppelgebot ist doch völlig richtig. Dem deutschen Angler kann man Verantwortlichkeit und Selbstständigkeit, sowie logisches Denken doch nicht zumuten....das reicht doch gerade mal um den Klogang alleine zu vollbringen. Wir sollten auf unsere Könige hören, die wissen schon was gut für uns ist...die beschäftigen sich doch intensiv und jeden Tag damit. Einfach alles abknüppeln....und wenn nichts mehr da ist bzw. das Gewässer im A ist, naja dann stellt man eben das Angeln ein und geht Pilze suchen oder so.




Gar nicht mal so unrecht.

Man sieht es ja am Beispiel des DAFV.
Mit gesundem Menschenverstand hat dieser Club nichts zu tun.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Haben die in der Schweiz das gleiche Tierschutzgesetz wie in Deutschland


 
Ja, das haben sie:
http://www.admin.ch/opc/de/classified-compilation/20022103/201405010000/455.pdf

Es bezieht sich wie das deutsche Gesetz auf alle Wirbeltiere und enthält nahezu die gleichen Aussagen bzgl. Schmerzempfinden etc.

Zitat:
"_[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Wohlergehen_[/FONT][/FONT]: Wohlergehen der Tiere ist namentlich gegeben, wenn:
1. die Haltung und Ernährung so sind, dass ihre Körperfunktionen und ihr
Verhalten nicht gestört sind und sie in ihrer Anpassungsfähigkeit nicht
überfordert sind,
2. das artgemässe Verhalten innerhalb der biologischen Anpassungsfähigkeit
gewährleistet ist,
3. sie klinisch gesund sind,​4*. Schmerzen, Leiden, Schäden und Angst vermieden werden;"*


----------



## torstenhtr (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Sharpo:


> In der Schweiz war man schlauer und hat solch ein deutsches Tierschutzgesetz nicht verabschiedet.
> Da hat wahrscheinlich die Lobbyarbeit der Anglerverbände funktioniert oder die Schweizer sind grundsätzlich intelligenter.



Interessant, wie kannst du das begründen? Die Schweiz hat meines erachtens schärfere Tierschutzvorschriften. Gemäß der schweizer Tierschutzverordnung §23 darf ein gefangener Fisch nicht zurückgesetzt werden. 
Da ich aktiv in einem englischsprachigem Forum bin, kann ich mich noch gut an den Aufschrei unter den engl. Anglern erinnern, als das Gesetz 2008 (?) verabschiedet wurde (wurde dort als Rückschritt ins Mittelalter betrachtet).

Die aktuelle Stellungnahme der schweizer Behörden habe ich nur grob angeschaut - empfinde ich aber als äußerst kurious; da die TierSchV weiterhin besteht.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Sharpo:
> 
> 
> Interessant, wie kannst du das begründen? Die Schweiz hat meines erachtens schärfere Tierschutzvorschriften. Gemäß der schweizer Tierschutzverordnung §23 darf ein gefangener Fisch nicht zurückgesetzt werden.
> ...



Man hat es doch jetzt geändert.  :q  :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



> Die aktuelle Stellungnahme der schweizer Behörden habe ich nur grob angeschaut - empfinde ich aber als äußerst kurious; da die TierSchV weiterhin besteht.



Ganz einfach:
Weil die eingesehen haben, dass Naturschutz (Schutz von Biotopen und Arten) wichtiger ist als Tierschutz (Schutz eines Individuums).

Wäre das in Bayern auch so, müsste der Fisch des Jahres da nicht abgeknüppelt werden, sobald er Maß hat und keine Schonzeit.

So gilt in Bayern wegen Tier- und gegen Naturschutz weiter das Abknüppelgebot auch für so bedrohte Fischarten wie den Huchen, sofern er nicht gesetzlich (isser nicht , Schonzeit/Schonmaß) oder von Bewirtschaftern unter expliziten Schutz gestellt wird.

Weil für Bayern und die Angelfischerverbände der Tierschutz immer noch wichtiger ist als Natur/Biotop/Artenschutz...

Es lebe der (abgeknüppelte) Fisch des Jahres.......


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Also ein "Totschlaggebot" in Bayern und in einigen anderen Bundesländern soll so was auch in der Mache sein? Also ich bin "dafür". Fangen wir doch so gleich damit an. Frau Doktor als Verbandsleitkuh dazu diverse LV VORSTÄNDE und da wird uns bestimmt die Arbeit im kommenden Jahr nicht ausgehen. Mal jetzt sehr Übertrieben gesprochen.


----------



## Deep Down (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es lebe der (*abzuknüppelnde*) Fisch des Jahres.......



Ich hab es mal freundlicherweise den tatsächlichen Vorgaben entsprechend korrigiert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich hab es mal freundlicherweise den tatsächlichen Vorgaben entsprechend korrigiert!


Danke, passt ;-)

PS:
Ich finde es immer noch pervers, dass in Bayern aus Tierschutzgründen Natur- und Artenschutz mit Füssen getreten wird.

Und dass weder der DAFV noch des DSAV - beide ja angeschrieben - es nötig haben, sich dazu zu melden oder zu positionieren.

Da lobe ich mir die Schweizer, die ein genauso strenges Gesetz wie die Bayern hatten, nun aber den Unsinn eingesehen haben.

Und gerade aus Naturschutzgründen die Verantwortung für sich selber reproduzierende Arten wieder mehr dem Angler zurückgeben wollen.

Meine Befürchtung:
Weder die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie noch die dilettantischen Angelfischerverbände in Deutschland werden das begreifen.

Oder auch nur ansatzweise dafür kämpfen, auch in Deutschland den Schutz von Lebensräumen und Arten und damit die Verantwortung des einzelnen Anglers, vor den Schutz des Individuums, den platten Tierschutz also, zu stellen. 

Denn in einem sind alle spendensammelnden Schützer ja mehr oder weniger einig:
Das Angeln so unattraktiv machen, bis endlich die Angler vom Wasser weg sind........

Und die Angelfischerverbrände stossen immer noch kräftig mit in dieses Horn und neigen sich immer wieder - um bei der Schweiz zu bleiben - vor diesem Tierschutz-Gesslerhut der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie..


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Hallo Thomas,
mit großer Aufmerksamkeit habe ich deine Komentare verfolgt. Kann sie von der Sache herdurchaus nachvollziehen. 
Die Angler sind meines erachtens eine der Mitgliedstärksten Verbände in Bayern und deutschlandweit. 
Zur Einschränkung das Deutsche Tierschutzgesetz: Wäre es nicht an der Zeit dieses Europaweit zu vormulieren. Dann könnte mann in diesem Punkt die östereichische vorgehensweise als Sinvoll erachten.

Wieso sind die Fische in der Situation zum Fisch des Jahres gewählt werden müssen?
Vielen älteren Fischern nach zu Urteilen gab es zu deren Kindheit das Problem noch nicht, -das man einen "Fisch des Jahres" braucht Fische gabs zu Hauf. 
Vielleicht hat der Verband dadurch die Möglichkeit die Mittel zu schaffen um die Lebensräume für den "Fisch des Jahres" zu verbessern und vor allem die Lebensräume wieder zu erweitern. 

Speziell Huchen:
Der Huchen ist mitlerweile eine Fischart die ich persönlich für Jahre schützen würde in Verbindung mit renaturierung und Ausweitung der Lebensräume, ausreichende Passierbarkeit von Verbauungen (auch für Großfische) und gleichzeitiger Aufstockung des Futters für Jung- und Altfisch, sowie Anlegung von Laichplätzen alles in ausreichender Menge.
Des weiteren sollte man sich Gedanken machen, ob sich nicht auch andere Habitate für den Huchen eignen. Jene waren ja Ursprünglich in jedem Zufluss der Donau und deren Zuflüsse zuhause.  

Wenn es ausreichend Bestand gibt, da reicht die Fangbeschränkung (zumindest die Ich kenne: 1 Huchen im Jahr) aus. Und jeder hat freude daran. 

Was ist Deiner Meinung nach das Übel, warum die Populationen der ursprünglich heimischen Fische ohne Besatz seit vielen Jahren abnimmt.

Einige Huchen-Musterprojekte gibt es ja bereits, und das Bestreben scheint da zu sein, um das Thema weiter zu treiben. 
Also Drannbleiben, nicht nur am Abschlagen.

Schöne Grüße 
NaabMäx


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> Weil die eingesehen haben, dass Naturschutz (Schutz von Biotopen und Arten) wichtiger ist als Tierschutz (Schutz eines Individuums).



Wahrscheinlich interpretiert der DAFV Naturschutz grundlegend anders


----------



## Deep Down (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Hat manchmal leider mit Inteligenz überhaupt nichts zu tun, sondern einzig mit der *Einstellung* der entscheidenen Personen zum Zeitpunkt der Verabschiedung solch eines Gesetzes.



Und die ist beeinflussbar, wenn sich unsere Vertreter denn endlich mal auf den Weg machen würden.

Dieses Handeln in der Schweiz ist mehr als nur ne Watsche an den DAFV und gewisse Landesverbände, sondern offenbart deren unerträgliches Versagen und Unterlassen auf ganz besondere Weise! Es hält ihnen den Spiegel der Untätigkeit vor!
Wie vereinbart man so ein Versagen eigentlich mit seiner eigenen Persönlichkeit?


----------



## Wegberger (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Hallo,



> Dieses Handeln in der Schweiz ist mehr als nur ne Watsche an den DAFV und gewisse Landesverbände,



Wieso ? Die sitzen so hoch auf ihren Thron .... oder sind so Demenz .... die bemerken keine Watsche mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



			
				Deep Down schrieb:
			
		

> Wie vereinbart man so ein Versagen eigentlich mit seiner eigenen Persönlichkeit?


Muss man die als Verbandler nicht eh vor der ersten Sitzung an der Garderobe abgeben?



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der Verband dadurch die Möglichkeit die Mittel zu schaffen um die Lebensräume für den "Fisch des Jahres" zu verbessern und vor allem die Lebensräume wieder zu erweitern.


Erstens ist der LFV Bayern nicht mehr Mitglied im DAFV..

Und der klamme DAFV braucht erst mal Mittel für sich selber zum überleben.

Daher dürfte denen der Verkauf einer Huchenbroschüre (sofern sie die Kohle zum drucken überhaupt zusammen kriegen) wichtiger sein als der Schutz des Huchens selber.

Und bei alledem bleibts zweitens dabei:
Das vom LFV Bayern und VDSF/DAFV geförderte Abknüppeln wg. Tierschutz steht eben nachhaltigem Angeln und Verantwortung gegenüber Natur- und Artenschutz diametral entgegen.

DIe Schweizer habens begriffen und geändert.

Bis sich ein teutonobürokratischer Verbandler aber anfängt, in eine anglerfreundliche und naturschutzmnäßig sinnvolle und Eigenverantwortung fördernde Richtung zu bewegen, da gefriert vorher die Hölle zu..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Hast Du für SH eine belegbare Grundlage für diesen Versuch das einzuführen?


 
Das Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume des Landes Schleswig-Holstein schreibt aktuell, dass immer ein vernünftiger Grund (Verzehr) vorliegen muss, wenn Fischen Schmerzen und Leiden zugefügt werden. 

Kannst Du daraus erkennen, wohin der Weg in S-H führen wird? Ich ja! Spätestes wenn ich die politische Herkunft des zuständigen Ministers mit dieser Aussage in Verbindung bringe meine ich, das zu erkennen....

Ich bezweifle stark, dass der DAFV oder irgendwelche LV an dieser Geschichte etwas ändern möchten oder mir der vorhandenen "Kompetenz" in der Lage wären. Somit ist die Wahl des Huchen zum Fisch des Jahres, wie hier bereits mehrfach dargestellt, ein Lacher und bringt nicht wirklich etwas. Die Verbände wollen Fische schützen? Dann sollten Sie verhindern, dass ich als Angler vom Gesetz her jeden Fisch abknüppeln muss. Das will ich nämlich nicht!


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume des Landes Schleswig-Holstein schreibt aktuell, dass immer ein vernünftiger Grund (Verzehr) vorliegen muss, wenn Fischen Schmerzen und Leiden zugefügt werden.
> 
> Kannst Du daraus erkennen, wohin der Weg in S-H führen wird? Ich ja! Spätestes wenn ich die politische Herkunft des zuständigen Ministers mit dieser Aussage in Verbindung bringe meine ich, das zu erkennen....
> 
> Ich bezweifle stark, dass der DAFV oder irgendwelche LV an dieser Geschichte etwas ändern möchten oder mir der vorhandenen "Kompetenz" in der Lage wären. Somit ist die Wahl des Huchen zum Fisch des Jahres, wie hier bereits mehrfach dargestellt, ein Lacher und bringt nicht wirklich etwas. Die Verbände wollen Fische schützen? Dann sollten Sie verhindern, dass ich als Angler vom Gesetz her jeden Fisch abknüppeln muss. Das will ich nämlich nicht!



Danke, auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## torstenhtr (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Thomas9904,


> Wäre das in Bayern auch so, müsste der Fisch des Jahres da nicht abgeknüppelt werden, sobald er Maß hat und keine Schonzeit.
> 
> So gilt in Bayern wegen Tier- und gegen Naturschutz weiter das Abknüppelgebot auch für so bedrohte Fischarten wie den Huchen, sofern er nicht gesetzlich (isser nicht , Schonzeit/Schonmaß) oder von Bewirtschaftern unter expliziten Schutz gestellt wird.



Diese Aussage ist nicht vollständig. Die Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes (AVBayFiG) definiert im §11 nur Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß und gemäß Abschnitt 8, wenn sie unter Einhaltung dieser Fangbeschänkungen gefangen wurden, Regeln für das Freilassen entsprechender Fische. Wenn das gesetzliche Hegeziel, das Tierschutzrecht und die Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (u.a. Fischereipächter) beachtet werden, dürfen entsprechende Fische zurückgesetzt werden.
Gemäß dem Bayer. Fischereigesetz (BayFiG) Artikel 1, Abschnitt 2 wird als Ziel der Hege die "Erhaltung und Förderung eines der Größe Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässers angepassten artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestands sowie die Pflege und Sicherung standortgerechter Lebensgemeinschaften" spezifiziert.
Die Fangbeschränkung nach Zahl der gefangenen Fische lässt sich daher u.a. aus dem Hegeziel ableiten. Die generelle Entnahmepflicht von Huchen kann dem Hegeziel widersprechen.

--




> DIe Schweizer habens begriffen und geändert.



Es wurde nichts verändert. Es handelt sich um eine Interpretation bestehender Vorschriften.
Der originale Text ist zu finden unter:
http://www.bafu.admin.ch/publikationen/publikation/01792/index.html?lang=de

Der vom Ausland scharf kritisierte §23 der TierSchV besteht weiterhin. So schreibt die Washington Times 2008:

"[..] And now comes sweet little Switzerland, insisting on being crowned the No. 1 wacko in Europe. [..]"

Bemerkenswert ist folgende Feststellung dieser Interpretation:

"[..] Beim Vollzug von Art. 23 Abs. 1 Bst. a TSchV sollte nicht die Aufdeckung von Einzelvergehen im Vordergrund stehen, sondern die Erkennung von langfristigen Mustern und Tendenzen, welche auf eine systematische bzw. organisierte Catch & Release-Fischerei hindeuten. [..]"

D.h. beim Zurücksetzen von fangfähigen Fischen kann es sich  es sich generell im ein Vergehen handeln; jedoch ist es zu aufwendig einzelne Taten zu verfolgen.


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Ach Leute, zum xten Mal:;


> Diese Aussage ist nicht vollständig. Die Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes (AVBayFiG) definiert im §11 nur Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß und gemäß Abschnitt 8, wenn sie unter Einhaltung dieser Fangbeschänkungen gefangen wurden, Regeln für das Freilassen entsprechender Fische. Wenn das gesetzliche Hegeziel, das Tierschutzrecht und die Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (u.a. Fischereipächter) beachtet werden, dürfen entsprechende Fische zurückgesetzt werden.


Nein, nach wie vor falsch bzw. falsch interpretiert:
Fische dürfen auch in Bayern zurückgesetzt werden, das entscheidet aber* eben NICHT der Angler*, sondern wie alles was mit Hege zu tun hat,* ALLEINE Gesetzgeber und Bewirtschafter  *(= in Bayern der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte), und zwar durch Schonzeiten, Schonmaß, Vollschutz, zeitlich befristeter Schutz etc...  



> Die generelle Entnahmepflicht von Huchen kann dem Hegeziel widersprechen.


Wenn er gefährdet ist (allgemein) muss der Gesetzgeber entsprechenden Schutz veranlassen (Vollschutz, Angelverbot in ganz Bayern), ist er es in bestimmten Bezirken (Bezirksverordnung z. B.) oder Gewässern (gewässerspezifische Regelung in Abstimmung mit Fischereifachberatung und unterer Naturschutzbehörde), hat der Bewirtschafter durch Vollschutz, Angelverbot etc. am entsprechenden Gewässer dafür zu sorgen, dass er nicht entnommen werden kann.
*Ist er nicht geschont durch Gesetzgeber/Bewirtschafter, ist er im Sinne der bayrischen Verordnung auch nicht gefährdet!!*
*Es liegt aber nach wie vor NICHT im Ermessen der einzelnen Angler in Bayern!*

Dazu gibts ein Interview mit dem Verantwortlichen Manfred Braun, dem damals für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, und nachfolgend kurzzeitig Präsident des LFV Bayern, der die Intention und Ausführung der Verordnung* eindeutig klarstellt* und darin mehrfach betont, dass:

*1.: Nicht der Angler, sondern der Gesetzgeber/Bewirtschafter entscheidet, welcher Fisch zurückgesetzt werden darf, und daher ist
2.:
 jeder nicht vom Bewirtschafter explizit geschonte Fisch aus Hegegründen zu entnehmen, sofern er keine gesetzliche Schonzeit oder über dem Maß liegt bzw. keines hat.*

Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032


> *Zitate von Herrn Braun dazu aus dem Interview:*
> _"Kriterium für die Festsetzung einer Fangbeschränkung ist nicht der wirtschaftliche „Wert“ der Fischart, sondern die Notwendigkeit eines Schutzes zur Erhaltung des Bestands.
> 
> Der Verzicht auf Fangbeschränkungen bringt zum Ausdruck, dass gefangene Fische der betreffenden Art ohne Gefahr für den Bestand entnommen werden können.
> ...




Und ja, das Schweizer Tierschutzgesetz wurde nicht geändert, es ist eine aktuelle  Vollzugshilfe  der entsprechenden Schweizer Bundesämter, welche die Kantone in der Auslegung der Gesetzes unterstützen soll, um z. B. rechtsirrtümliche Anzeigen (wie bei uns Petra) zu vermeiden

*Fakt:*
In der Schweiz soll die Verantwortung zurück zum Angler gelegt werden mit dem zurücksetzen, aus ökologischen Gründen und ein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot nicht geschonter Fische wie in Bayern abgelehnt.

In Bayern muss z. B. jeder maßige Huchen abgeknüppelt werden, sofern er ausserhalb der Schonzeit und über Schonmaß gefangen wird, weil dass da nicht der Angler, sondern Gesetzgeber oder Bewirtschafter zu entscheiden haben.

Ich wäre froh, wenn in Bayern zum Schutz der Huchen auch die "schlechten" Schweizer Regelungen kommen würden. 

Und die die jetzt aktuelle (Dezember 2014) Schweizer Vollzugshilfe sagt doch klar, was Sache ist (als amtliches Dokument auch zu zitieren):
http://www.bafu.admin.ch/publikationen/publikation/01792/index.html?lang=de


> *> Auf eine generelle Entnahmepflicht gefangener Fische durch den Angler hat der Gesetzgeber im Hinblick auf ökologische Überlegungen bewusst verzichtet.*
> > Wie in den Erläuterungen zu Art. 23, Abs. 1, Bst. a TSchV dargelegt ist, können gefangene Fische im Einzelfall auch dann wieder zurückgesetzt werden, wenn sie die Bedingungen für eine Entnahme erfüllen würden. Dies ist aber nur dann zulässig,  wenn ein ökologischer Grund besteht
> > Aufgrund kantonaler bzw. nationaler gesetzlicher Vorgaben, müssen geschonte Fische nach dem Fang wieder zurückgesetzt werden (z. B. Länge unter Schonmass, Fang in Schonzeit, grundsätzlich geschonte Art).
> >  Es ist gängige Praxis, dass Angelfischerinnen und -fischer, basierend auf individueller Entscheidung und basierend auf ökologischen Überlegungen, gelegentlich auch Fische zurücksetzen, welche eigentlich die Bedingungen zur Entnahme erfüllen würden. Es wird dabei vorausgesetzt, dass Angelfischerinnen und -fischer bei der Beurteilung der Fische in guter Absicht handeln und ihrer Eigenverantwortung in Bezug auf einen respektvollen Umgang mit den Fischen nachkommen.
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *1.: Nicht der Angler, sondern der Gesetzgeber/Bewirtschafter entscheidet, welcher Fisch zurückgesetzt werden darf, und daher ist*
> *2.:*
> *jeder nicht vom Bewirtschafter explizit geschonte Fisch aus Hegegründen zu entnehmen, sofern er keine gesetzliche Schonzeit oder über dem Maß liegt bzw. keines hat.*


 
Das ist so verkürzt und falsch.
Auch die Angler in Bayern unterliegen dem Tierschutzgesetz. 

Ich fische z.B. in der Regnitz gezielt auf Brassen. Im vergangenen Jahr habe ich ca. 20 Brassen entnommen. Leider hatten sich auch 2 Barben an die Angel verirrt. Diese habe ich mangels Verwertungsmöglichkeit (weder ich noch die Familie essen Barben) zurückgesetzt. 

Hätte ich die Barben entnommen und entsorgt, hätte ich eine Straftat nach dem Tierschutzgesetz begangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Nein, keine Straftat nach TSG, weil Hege auch ein ein vernünftiger Grund ist.

*Über Hege entscheidet aber in Bayern eben NICHT der Angler, sondern Gesetzgeber oder Bewirtschafter!!*
*Der einzelne Angler ist in Bayern für Hege nur der willenlose Erfüllungsgehilfe/Schlächter der Bewirtschafter, der selber zur Hege NICHTS zu entscheiden hat!*

Denn nur wenn die Barben vom  Bewirtschafter aus Hegegründen geschützt werden würden, wären sie im Gewässer gefährdet.
Oder wenn sie einer Vollschonung laut Gesetz unterliegen, wären sie in ganz Bayern gefährdet..

*Das hat NICHT DER ANGLER ZU ENTSCHEIDEN!*

Sind sie nicht geschont und damit nicht gefährdet, hast Du die aus Hegegründen (=sinnvoller Grund laut TSG) zu entnehmen und kannst sie dann auch problemlos entsorgen (wenngleich laut Braun Verwertung gewünscht, in einem solchen Fall aber nicht notwendig ist).



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angebot:
> Jeder Angler, der in Bayern angelt, aber nicht glaubt, dass bayrisches Recht in Bayern gilt und das klären will, kann sich bei mir melden.
> 
> Wir dokumentieren alles mit der Videokamera (Fang, zurücksetzen, etc., inkl. des Einverständnisses des Anglers/organisierten Angelfischers als Beweisverwertung), wie er einen nicht geschonten Fisch zurücksetzt und zeigen denjenigen dann wegen Verstoss gegen § 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG an. Gilt natürlich nicht für im Sinne des Gesetzes geschlossene Gewässer, bei denen Hege nicht gilt (was ja aber beim Huchen als Flussfisch, Thema hier, eh keine Rolle spielt).
> ...



Und damit ist die rechtliche Situation für den Huchen (Thema hier) weiter eindeutig und klar, in der Verodnung nachzulesen, belegt durch Aussagen Referatsleiter, LFV Bayern, Bezirksverband Mittelfranken etc.:
*JEDER NICHT EXPLIZIT VOM BEWIRTSCHAFTER DURCH ANGELVERBOT ODER VOLLSCHONUNG GESCHÜTZTE HUCHEN IST VOM ANGLER AUS HEGEGRÜNDEN ABZUKNÜPPELN!*


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Diese Meinung/ Tendenz alle nicht geschützten Fische verwerten zu müssen macht sich auch in vielen Vereinen, Verbänden und in der Politik breit.

Da ist Bayern absolut kein Einzelfall.

Da geht auch wieder diese C&R Geschichte los.  *hust*


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Da geht auch wieder diese C&R Geschichte los.  *hust*


Nicht hier, dazu gibts ein eigenes Thema..



Sharpo schrieb:


> Diese Meinung/ Tendenz alle nicht geschützten Fische verwerten zu müssen macht sich auch in vielen Vereinen, Verbänden und in der Politik breit.


Das ist ja das Perverse in Bayern, gerade am Beispiel Huchen (Thema hier):
*Man MUSS NICHT MAL EINEN HUCHEN VERWERTEN als Angler!!!!

NUR ABKNÜPPELN!!!!!!*

Weil Hege (= Bewirtschaftersache in Bayern) als sinnvoller Grund laut TSG ausreicht und der Angler das nur auszuführen, nicht aber selber zu bestimmen hat!
Und jeder nicht geschonte Fisch aus Hegegründen zu entnehmen ist und damit auch nicht mal verwertet werden muss.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht hier, dazu gibts ein eigenes Thema..
> 
> 
> Das ist ja das Perverse in Bayern, gerade am Beispiel Huchen (Thema hier):
> ...



Zu C&R: Ich habe nicht nur so *hust* geschrieben

Zu Abknüppeln:
Kommt auf das Selbe raus.
Hege ist ein "vernünftiger Grund", somit muss ich den Fisch nicht verwerten (Verwertung kann eh keiner überprüfen).

Das ganze ist im Grunde schwachsinnig.
Man hat hier nur das Tierschutzgesetz im Auge. Schutz des Einzelnen.
Die Ökologie hinter diese Sache wird komplett ausgeblendet.

Und da kommt dann auch der Blödsinn mit dem Entnahmefenster ins Spiel.
Die Deutschen machen es immer und immer wieder kompliziert. Gesetze, Verordnungen ..Bevormundung...statt auf den gesunden Menschenverstand zu setzen. 
Nein, der Deutsche ist doof.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



> Man hat hier nur das Tierschutzgesetz im Auge. Schutz des Einzelnen.
> Die Ökologie hinter diese Sache wird komplett ausgeblendet.
> 
> Und da kommt dann auch der Blödsinn mit dem Entnahmefenster ins Spiel.
> ...



Und da sind wir dann wieder beim Kern der Sache bzgl. der Schweiz angelangt. 

Die haben in 2 Punkten wesentlich umgedacht und jeweils einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht. 

1. Der Schutz des Einzelnen (Tierschutz) ist nicht so wichtig wie der Schutz der Art, des Lebensraums usw. (Naturschutz). 

2. Man hat einen Teil der Entscheidungsgewalt wieder an den Angler zurückübertragen und die generelle Entnahmepflicht als das erkannt was sie tatsächlich ist: Praxisferner Unsinn, und nix anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

So ischs, Franz!!!


----------



## Hezaru (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Wie viele und Franz schon schrieben, Problem ist das dem gemeinen Angler Null Hirn zugebilligt wird (Manche habens vielleicht wirklich nicht, andere Geschichte).
Mal ein anderes Beispiel als Huchen.
Bei uns (Verein) sind 2013 3 Äschen in einem Bächlein entnommen worden. Ganz seltener Fisch bei uns der sich nur in Flüssen (Bächen) halten kann der durch Städte fliesst die die Kormorane meiden. Bachforellen auf unseren Strecken warens über Tausend. Die Äschen sind angeblich ein alter Stamm des Gewässers.
Schonmass Bayern und bei uns ist 35cm.
Jeder Angler bei uns im Verein weiss wie selten die sind und das die Logig es gebietet sie zurückzusetzen.
Logisch, Sinnvoll etz...
Problem ist einfach das in D. alles bis ins kleinste geregelt sein muss.
Aber es ist falsch.Nichtmal in einem Bundesland (Bayern) ist ein Schonmass überall richtig.
Nächstes Beispiel Rutte:
Schonmass 30cm,  haben sie im Bodensee nach 3-4Jahren, bei uns teilweise mit einem Jahr vom Schlupf an.
Kurz gesagt, meiner Meinung nach müsste viel mehr Vertrauen und Kompetenz in die Hände der Bewirtschafter (Vereine) und auch Angler gelegt werden.
Das währe eine primäre Verbandsaufgabe.
Nochmal kurz gesagt, ein Schonmass oder eine Schonzeit kann niemals für ein ganzes BL, nicht mal für einen Regierungsbezirk richtig sein. Man müsste hier den Anglern einen Spielraum offen halten.
Aber dafür haben wir ja Verbände, die ständig für den Erhalt und die Verbesserung unserer Rechte kämpfen|supergri|supergri


----------



## HoodstarM (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Dafür sind andere Gesetze in der Schweiz sehr streng was das Angelrecht angeht.
Man darf nur Haken oder Wiederhaken benutzen.
Sie sind sehr streng was die Beköderung des Hakens angeht, z.B. wurden schon Angler verklagt die am Zürichsee mit lebendigen Regenwürmern geangelt haben.
Am Bodensee ist ein Kiemenschnitt auf der Schweizer Seite ein muss, obwohl ein Herzstich alle mal ausreicht.

Das Abknüppeln jedes Fisches ist jedoch aus meiner Sicht auch richtiger Blödsinn.
Wenn ich einen 20 Kilo Karpfen fange kann ich den doch nicht einfach abknüppeln und ihn danach in die Tonne schmeißen weil der Fisch kaum genießbar ist!
Ich habe aber auch kein Verständnis die schon von Beginn an ans Wasser gehen Fische nur für das Fotoalbum fangen und somit eine unnötige Quälerei begünstigen.

Da habe ich viel mehr Verständnis für Angeler, die in einen "Forellenpuff" zum angeln gehen.


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Wie viele und Franz schon schrieben, Problem ist das dem gemeinen Angler Null Hirn zugebilligt wird (Manche habens vielleicht wirklich nicht, andere Geschichte).
> Mal ein anderes Beispiel als Huchen.
> Bei uns (Verein) sind 2013 3 Äschen in einem Bächlein entnommen worden. Ganz seltener Fisch bei uns der sich nur in Flüssen (Bächen) halten kann der durch Städte fliesst die die Kormorane meiden. Bachforellen auf unseren Strecken warens über Tausend. Die Äschen sind angeblich ein alter Stamm des Gewässers.
> Schonmass Bayern und bei uns ist 35cm.
> ...



:m:m:m Das ist der springende Punkt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Würden sich anglerfeindliche Verbände, Schützer und Gesetzgeber mehr raushalten aus Dingen von denen sie nix verstehen (wie Angeln z. B.), würde es am Ende den Fischen, den Gewässern und den Anglern besser gehen - wetten?

Vor allem auch - Thema hier-  dem schützenswerten Fisch des Jahres, der momentan immer noch abgeknüppelt werden muss im Namen der Tierschutzhege....

zum k...................................


----------



## torstenhtr (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



> Diese Aussage ist nicht vollständig. Die Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes (AVBayFiG) definiert im §11 nur Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß und gemäß Abschnitt 8, wenn sie unter Einhaltung dieser Fangbeschränkungen gefangen wurden, Regeln für das Freilassen entsprechender Fische. Wenn das gesetzliche Hegeziel, das Tierschutzrecht und die Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten (u.a. Fischereipächter) beachtet werden, dürfen entsprechende Fische zurückgesetzt werden.



@Thomas9904:


> Nein, nach wie vor falsch bzw. falsch interpretiert:



Vielen Dank für die Bewertung, jedoch ist diese Bewertung unplausibel, da der zitierte Abschnitt lediglich den aktuellen Stand der AVBayFiG - in verkürzter Form - widergibt. Das Interview mit Braun ist bekannt, jedoch besteht kein Widerspruch.



> 1.: Nicht der Angler, sondern der Gesetzgeber/Bewirtschafter entscheidet, welcher Fisch zurückgesetzt werden darf, und daher ist
> 2.:
> jeder nicht vom Bewirtschafter explizit geschonte Fisch aus Hegegründen zu entnehmen, sofern er keine gesetzliche Schonzeit oder über dem Maß liegt bzw. keines hat.



Das bayerische Fischereirecht kennt den Begriff des Bewirtschafters nicht, sondern es wird vom "Fischereiausübungsberechtigten" gesprochen. Ob die Bedeutung dieses Begriffs wirklich immer deckungsgleich mit dem Begriff "Bewirtschafter" anderer Länder ist muss geprüft werden.

Als Fischereiausübungsberechtigten definiert die AVBayFiG gemäß § 19
Abs. 1 Satz 3: den "zur Ausübung der Fischerei in vollem Umfang Befugten". Laut Interview mit Braun ist der Hauptfall ein Pächter, z.B. ein Fischereiverein.

Ein Angler (u.a. der Fischereischeininhaber) ist nicht zur Fischerei im vollem Umfang befugt und kann daher über die Hege der Fischbestände an sich nicht entscheiden. Jedoch ist die *Maßgabe* einer Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten für den Angler als dritte Bedingung relevant.

D.h. die Verantwortung dieser Vorgabe wird final dem Fischereiausübungsberechtigten übertragen. Dieser kann z.B. auch definieren, dass zur Erreichung des Hegeziels - in Abstimmung mit den lokalen Behörden - auch betreffende Fischarten zurück gesetzt werden dürfen.

Als willkürliches Beispiel zur Bestätigung dieser These wähle ich  vom Verein "Die Isarfischer e.V." aus München die Bestimmungen Isar Stadt 2014. Unter Abschnitt I. - Fangbeschränkung - ist zu lesen, dass unter Bezug auf § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels und unter Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts  insbesondere Huchen, Forellenarten, Barben und Aitel zurückgesetzt werden dürfen.

Ebenfalls ist zu bemerken, dass weder die AVBayFiG noch das BayFig absolut spezifische Maßnahmen zur Erreichung des Hegeziels definieren. Hingegen spricht Braun von Entscheidungen der Kreisverwaltungsbehörden auf Grundlage der Fischereifachberatung - Natürlich kann ein landesweites Entnahmeverbot im AVBayFiG verankert werden, wenn der Gesetzgeber von einer starken Gefährdung der Art ausgeht, wie es für andere Arten wie dem Lachs gilt. Aber eine konkrete  Notwendigkeit z.B. für ein Angelverbot besteht prinzipiell nicht, sondern es ist eine Einzelfallentscheidung.

--

Auch wenn sich die Verantwortlichkeiten unterscheiden: die Intention der Bayerischen als auch der Schweizer Verordnungen ist gleich: Kriminalisierung von Catch & Release. Es ist zu hinterfragen, ob überhaupt eine Notwendigkeit solcher Regelungen besteht und ob diese das Meinungsbild der Bevölkerung widerspiegeln. Insbesondere wenn man aktuelle Forschungsergebnisse zur Kenntnis nimmt (vgl. [5], S. 131 ff.). 

Viele Grüße,
Torsten

Quellen:

[1] Bayerisches Fischereigesetz (BayFiG), 2010, http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/BayFiGV_2.pdf

[2] Bayerische Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft, Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes (AVBayFiG), 3. Juni 2010, http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/AVBayFiG_200710.pdf

[3] Interview mit Herr Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG, Angelboard Magazin, 2011, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

[4] Die Isarfischer e.V., Bestimmungen Isar Stadt 2014, http://www.isarfischer.de/gewaesser/isar-stadt/bestimmungen

[5] Carsten Riepe & Robert Arlinghaus, "Einstellungen der Bevölkerung in Deutschland zum Tierschutz in der Angelfischerei", Berichte des IGB
 Heft 27/2014


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ein Angler (u.a. der Fischereischeininhaber) ist nicht zur Fischerei im vollem Umfang befugt und kann daher über die Hege der Fischbestände an sich nicht entscheiden



*Eben, hasts doch erkannt:*
Der Angler hat nicht über zurücksetzen oder sonstige Hegemaßnahmen zu entscheiden, sondern nur auszuführen, wenn der Fisch Schonzeit hat oder das Mindestmaß nicht erreicht - sonst abzuknüppeln.


			
				Interview Braun schrieb:
			
		

> "Danach ist *nur *der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte zur Hege und damit zu entsprechenden Vorgaben berechtigt und verpflichtet. *Der Inhaber eines Erlaubnisscheins ist zu eigenständigen Entscheidungen und Maßnahmen bezüglich der Hege nicht befugt.*



Das sieht das Ministerium so, der bayrische LFV (der es inzwischen aus guten Grund aufweichen will, nachdem er bei der Einführung noch gejubelt hatte wegen "Stärkung der Vereine") , der mittelfränkische Bezirksverband will das sogar so beibehalten.

*Es ist klar, und eindeutig:*
Jeder nicht vom jeweiligen Bewirtschafter geschonte Huchen ist ausserhalb der Schonzeit bei erreichen des Mindestmaßes vom Angler abzuknüppeln ("Bewirtschafter" zum einfacheren Verständnis für "Nichtbayern" als "Fischereiausübungsberechtigter", kann Verein, Berufsfischer, Genossenschaft, privater Besitzer sein - und was es noch alles gibt - von nicht geschlossenen Gewässern) 

Sonst müsste der Fisch explizit geschont sein (Gesetzgeber, Bewirtschafter (=Fischereiausübungsberechtigter), Bezirk etc.).

*Der Angler hat keinerlei Entscheidungsspielraum, keine Befugnis, in Augen von Gesetzgeber und Verbänden auch keine Befähigung, selber zu entscheiden, welcher Fisch zurückgesetzt werden kann und hat ausserhalb der Schonzeit abzuknüppeln, wenn das Mindestmaß erreicht ist.  *

In Deinem Beispiel der Isarfischer muss der Angler nach einem Huchen/Jahr dann aber auch das Angeln auf Huchen einstellen, das hast Du vergessen zu erwähnen. 
*Und auch hier hat NICHT der Angler die Entscheidungsgewalt - er hat auszuführen und den einen maßigen Huchen im Jahr abzuknüppeln, den er ausserhalb der Schonzeit fängt.*

Konsequenterweise, nähme der Verein den Schutz des Huchens wirklich ernst, müsste eigentlich eine Gesamtentnahmemenge Huchen pro Jahr definiert und nach erreichen dieser die gesamte Strecke gesperrt werden, da Huchen auf fast alle Köder und Methoden beissen (können), solange das Abknüppelgebot so besteht wie zur Zeit.

*Anders sähe das bei einer Schweizer Regelung nach aktueller Vollzugshilfe aus*, wo die Verantwortung wieder zurück zum Angler gegeben wird und zurücksetzen in so einem Fall als ökologisch wertvoll (= Biotop-, Arten-, Naturschutz) über dem Schutz des Individuums (= Tierschutz) steht ...



Davon ab bleibt mein Angebot (kann ja auch jeder Nichtbayer machen, indem  er sich ne Tageskarte in Bayern kauft):
Jeder Angler, der in Bayern angelt, aber nicht glaubt, dass bayrisches Recht in Bayern gilt und das klären will, kann sich bei mir melden.

Wir dokumentieren alles mit der Videokamera (Fang, zurücksetzen, etc., inkl. des Einverständnisses des Anglers/organisierten Angelfischers als Beweisverwertung), wie er einen nicht geschonten Fisch zurücksetzt und zeigen denjenigen dann wegen Verstoss gegen § 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG an. Gilt natürlich nicht für im Sinne des Gesetzes geschlossene Gewässer, bei denen Hege nicht gilt (was ja aber beim Huchen als Flussfisch, Thema hier, eh keine Rolle spielt).

Kann ja keinem was passieren, der glaubt, bayrisches Recht würde in Bayern nicht gelten..

Bitte vorher mit eurem Anwalt absprechen und mir das schriftlich bestätigen, dass ihr entsprechenden Rat von ihm zur Problematik eingeholt habt und mir seine Adresse mitschicken (denn ob ihr nach bewusstem, öffentlich zugegebenen Verstoss gegen Fischereirecht nochmal in Bayern angelt, könnte dann schwierig werden), dann gehts los........


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

PS: 
Die Verbände (speziell VDSF (und all dessen LV) und ganz speziell der LFV Bayern) haben sich vor Jahren eben vom Tierschutz ins Bockshorn jagen lassen und Angeln rein zur Verwertung (und Hege zur Verwertung) aus Tierschutzgründen selber gleich im vorauseilenden Gehorsam mit propagiert.
Und damit gleichzeitig Natur-, Arten- und Biotopschutz sowie die Eigenverantwortlichkeit des Anglers mit Füssen getreten!

Und müssen jetzt immer wieder versuchen, mit allen möglichen, meist untauglichen Krücken, den Fehler irgendwie zu reparieren, statt endlich klar und eindeutig wie z. B. die Schweizer Stellung zu beziehen.
Und Natur-, Arten- und Biotopschutz als übergeordnete Gebiete über den Tierschutz, der nur das einzelne Individuum im Blick hat, zu stellen (und dem Angler die Verantwortung zurück zu geben) ..

Dann könnte im Isarbeispiel ein Angler auch den einen Huchen (Thema hier), den er pro Jahr fangen darf, wieder zurück setzen - unabhängig davon, ob er gezielt oder als Beifang gefangen wird.

Momentan muss er eben auch als Beifang schlicht abgeknüppelt werden in Bayern - wegen Tier"schutz", auch bei den von Dir genannten Isarfischern ... 

Erst der nächste "Beifanghuchen", nach dem einen pro Jahr abzuknüppelnden, kann dann wieder legal zurückgesetzt werden - *sowas ist doch einfach komplett irre!!!*


----------



## Freehunter (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Mein Vorschlag wäre, da ich auch nur ein ganz gewöhnlich Angler bin und das nicht zu entscheiden habe, nur ein Gedankengang.

Ich kaufe eine Jahreskarte in Bayern oder in BW für gewisse Gewässerabschnitte und erhalten auf dieser nicht nur die zu fangenden Fischarten mit Schonzeit und Mindestmaß, sonder die Fischarten die bedroht sind oder besonders geschützt werden müssen, als Fettgedruckte und könnte so als Angler C+R selber entscheiden und müßte gar nichts sonder könnte! 
Als C+R für gewisse Fischarten und Entnahmepflicht für die Andern, wobei das Fenster für C+R natürlich Mindestmaß und Schonzeit berücksichtigt.


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

@Thomas9904:


> Der Angler hat nicht über zurücksetzen oder sonstige Hegemaßnahmen zu entscheiden, sondern nur auszuführen, wenn der Fisch Schonzeit hat oder das Mindestmaß nicht erreicht - sonst abzuknüppeln.



Diese Aussage ist nur dann richtig, wenn der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte das so definiert, ist jedoch nicht allgemeingültig. D.h. wenn Fischereiausübungsberechtigte ein Zurücksetzen zulässt, kann der Angler den Fisch auch zurücksetzen - siehe entsprechendes Beispiel.



> Der Angler hat keinerlei Entscheidungsspielraum, keine Befugnis, in Augen von Gesetzgeber und Verbänden auch keine Befähigung, selber zu entscheiden, welcher Fisch zurückgesetzt werden kann und hat ausserhalb der Schonzeit abzuknüppeln, wenn das Mindestmaß erreicht ist.



Vom Gesetzgeber wurde diese Verantwortung an den Fischereiausübungsberechtigten deligiert - eingeschränkter Entscheidungsspielraum für den Angler ist richtig. Jedoch ist die Aussage, dass *jeder* maßige Fisch außerhalb der Schonzeit abgeknüppelt werden muss nicht allgemeingültig. Siehe erwähntes Beispiel.



> In Deinem Beispiel der Isarfischer muss der Angler nach einem Huchen/Jahr dann aber auch das Angeln auf Huchen einstellen, das hast Du vergessen zu erwähnen.



Dieser Aspekt ist irrelevant für die Thematik (Zurücksetzen von Huchen) und steht nicht im Widerspruch zum Bestandsschutz.



> Konsequenterweise, nähme der Verein den Schutz des Huchens wirklich ernst, müsste eigentlich eine Gesamtentnahmemenge Huchen pro Jahr definiert und nach erreichen dieser die gesamte Strecke gesperrt werden, da Huchen auf fast alle Köder und Methoden beissen (können), solange das Abknüppelgebot so besteht wie zur Zeit.



Er könnte; jedoch ist diese Maßnahme nicht vom Gesetzgeber definiert. Gesamtentnahmemengen werden schon von den Fischereiausübungsberechtigten festgelegt (siehe auch erwähntes Beispiel). Eine vollständige Sperrung ist dann plausibel, wenn der Bestand signifikant durch das Angeln an sich gefährdet wäre. Solche Maßnahmen sind selten, u.a. werden Gewässer auch nicht gesperrt auf Grund des möglichen Vorkommens von Lachsen oder Maifischen - die ganzjährig geschützt sind und auch auf alle möglichen Köder beißen können.

Insgesamt erscheint die Argumentation aus der Vorabveröffentlichung schwach zu sein. Insbesondere da mehrere Thesen nicht allgemeingültig sind bzw. auf eigener Interpretation basieren. 

Der Huchen ist kein gutes Beispiel um die Unzulänglichkeit von §11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 der AVBayFiG nachzuweisen.

--



> Anders sähe das bei einer Schweizer Regelung nach aktueller Vollzugshilfe aus, wo die Verantwortung wieder zurück zum Angler gegeben wird und zurücksetzen in so einem Fall als ökologisch wertvoll (= Biotop-, Arten-, Naturschutz) über dem Schutz des Individuums (= Tierschutz) steht ...



Dem würde ich eingeschränkt zustimmen, vgl. aber auch BayFiG Art. 1 (3) (Einhaltung der Regeln der guten fachlichen Praxis inkl. Anforderungen des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes).

Meine Meinung:
Zwar hat man durch die Schweizer Vollzugshilfe §23 aufgeweicht und es ist sinnvoll das die Verantwortung des Zurücksetzens dem Angler gegeben wird, jedoch verbleibt ein schaler Beigeschmack. Zurücksetzen wird nur im *Einzelfall* toleriert, Angeln ist dort nur aus dem Grund des Nahrungserwerbs gerechtfertigt.

Ich selbst würde auf Grund der momentanen Regelungen ungern in Bayern oder in der Schweiz angeln wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Du hasts doch erkannt:
*NICHT der Angler entscheidet!*

Entweder der Fisch ist geschont (durch Gesetzgeber oder Bewirtschafter/Fischereiausübungsberechtigter), dann darf er nicht mal beangelt werden.

Oder er ist nicht geschont und darf beangelt werden, dann MUSS der Angler ihn abknüppeln, wenn er ausserhalb der Schonzeit das Mass hat - auch als Beifang - bis die erlaubte Fangmenge erlaubt ist, dann wiederum darf er nicht mehr beangelt werden..


Gaaaanz einfach...........



> D.h. wenn Fischereiausübungsberechtigte ein Zurücksetzen zulässt, kann der Angler den Fisch auch zurücksetzen


Da ist Dein Denkfehler, den er darf NICHT das zurücksetzen erlauben!!!
Das ist in Bayern KEINE erlaubte Maßnahme zur Hege (wg. Tierschutz, Angeln nur zur Ernährung)!!

Entweder kann ein Fisch beangelt werden, dann ist er zu entnehmen im Rahmen Schonzeit, Schonmaß, Entnahmemenge - das ist "Hege"..

Oder er muss geschützt werden, dann darf er nicht mal beangelt werden, nur als Beifang MUSS er dann zurückgesetzt werden..

Siehe dazu auch die Ausführungen zum Besatz:
Darf man nur dann, wenn man einen Bestand aufbauen will, womit das Angeln auf besetzte Fischarten sich schon wieder verbietet.

Denn entweder man hat einen "abschöpfbaren" (= beangelbaren) Bestand..

Oder die Art, die man besetzt kann mangels Abschöpfungsmöglichkeit NICHT beangelt werden (muss besetzt werden, wäreja sonst nbicht nötigt, wenn der Bestabd "abschöüfbar" wäre).

Erst wenn sich der Bestand wieder erholt hat, reproduziert und damit abschöpfbare Überschüsse produziert, darf die besetzte Art wieder beangelt werden.

Siehe Erläuterung Ministrialreferent:


> Beispiel: Der Fischbestand ist durch Kormorane erheblich beeinträchtig. Zum Bestandsaufbau müssen maßige (und damit fortpflanzungsfähige) Fische einer bestimmten Art im Gewässer verbleiben. Allerdings sollte der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte die schutzbedürftige Fischart sinnvollerweise gleich einer verlängerten, eventuell ganzjährigen Schonzeit unterstellen.





> Redaktion:
> Wäre ein Passus wie dieser:
> 
> " Fangbeschränkung und Entnahmeregelungen Die Entnahme von Salmoniden ist auf 2 Stück pro Tag, 4 Stück pro Woche (Mo-So) und 30 Stück pro Jahr beschränkt.
> ...





> Redaktion:
> Der Absatz 8. wird von einigen als vom Gesetzgeber geschickt formulierte Möglichkeit gesehen, dass Rücksetzverbot ganz oder teilweise auszuhebeln. Sozusagen als Werkzeug für die Fischereiausübungsberechtigten, das Fischereirecht in diesem Punkt und unter dem Vorwand der Hege nach eigenem Gutdünken zurecht zu biegen. Ist das Sinn des Absatz 8.?
> 
> Herr Braun:
> § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG ist selbstverständlich nicht in dem wiedergegebenen Sinn (Aushebelung des Rücksetzverbots) zu verstehen. Die Erfüllung des gesetzlichen Hegeziels ist unabdingbare Voraussetzung für jedes Zurücksetzen eines an sich fangfähigen Fischs. Die weitere Bedingung einer dahingehenden Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten kommt hinzu. Sie ändert inhaltlich gar nichts, sondern unterstreicht die Verantwortung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten für die Hege, während der einzelne Angelfischer die Berechtigung zur Festlegung von Maßnahmen zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels gerade nicht besitzt. Der Maßstab für die Entscheidung des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten ist das gesetzliche Hegeziel. Diesen Zusammenhang bringt die Formulierung der Vorschrift deutlich zum Ausdruck.



Die können in Bayern nur froh sein, dass den Behörden und Aufsehern das (momentan noch) eh wurscht ist.

Setzen die ihre Regeln durch, ist Heulen und Zähneklappern.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Zitat:
Und bei alledem bleibts zweitens dabei:
Das vom LFV Bayern und VDSF/DAFV geförderte Abknüppeln wg. Tierschutz steht eben nachhaltigem Angeln und Verantwortung gegenüber Natur- und Artenschutz diametral entgen.

Hallo Thomas, 
ob beim Kopfverband (KV) oder nicht. Gedanken kann man sich schon mal über sowas machen- meinst du nicht?
Abgesehen von dem Kutelmutel beim KV.

Das Problem, dass ich sehe ist, dass dem KV der Einfluss fehlt, die Abknüppelung gesetzmäßig ändern zu lassen, u.a. weil im anscheinend der Tierschutz gegenübersteht. (Interessenskonflikt)
Die Frage ist, wie sieht das der KV? Und wie kann der das Ändern?
Wenn er will und kann nicht,...?  
Hast du dir schon eine Strategie überlegt, wie die Gesetzesänderung sicher klappen würde?

mfg
NM


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Sicher ist nicht - nicht mal anfangen ist aber sicher schon verloren...


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Hallo Thomas,
weist du, ob die das nicht schon probiert haben?
Kann man das rausfinden? bzw. ob und in welcher Weise diesbezüglich bemühungen laufen, - gelaufen sind.
Anscheinend kennst du doch die Leute. Frag doch einfach mal nach.
Senn ich denke, dass es keinen Angler gibt, der die Fische unbedingt töten will. Und wenn Sie unsere Interessen vertreten wollen, mussten sie sich auch dafür eingesetzt haben. Obs erfolgreich war steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Sollten noch keine Aktionen gelaufen sein, so kann du doch z.B. über diese Plattfom. mit einer Unterschriftensammlung (online zum Anklicken) eine Grundlage schaffen.
Die Argumentation, dass man kein Tier unnötig qälendarf ist richtig. 
Aber setzt man das richtig ins Verhältnis, so sollte doch das Abschlagen wegen eines Nadelpiks des Hakens, zum Leben nehmen des Fisches absolut überzugen sein.

mfg
NM


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Und wenn Sie unsere Interessen vertreten wollen, mussten sie sich auch dafür eingesetzt haben.



Der war gut

Nie klafften Selbstwahrnehmung der Verbände und real erfahrene Anglerverarxxxe weiter auseinander als heute.


----------



## versuchsangler (21. April 2015)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Interessanter Artikel aus der Süddeutschen zum Fisch des Jahres.

http://sz.de/1.2441757


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Da ists schon so schwer mit den Huchen, und dann sind die nicht voll geschützt, so dass man sie in Bayern abknüppeln muss ausserhalb Schonzeit/Schonmaß. Und Frau Dr. und Herr Göttle schweigen dazu.. - passt scho............

Merke:
Es nützt alle Schützerei und Kampf gegen Wasserkaft oder für Artenschutz für Angler und das Angeln rein gar nix, wenn sinnlose Regeln und Restriktionen wie das Abknüppelgebot das Angeln immer unmöglicher machen..

Nur wer Angler und das Angeln schützt, kann auch auf deren Hilfe beim Fische schützen hoffen...


----------



## Knispel (21. April 2015)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Mich würde einmal interessieren was mir passiert, wenn ich in Bayern einen maßigen, außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangenen Huchen zurück setze mit der Begründung : Rote Liste Art ?
Angelschein auf Lebzeit weg , nur weil ich eine bedrohte Art schüzen will ? Das würde ich bis zur letzten Instanz anfechten ....


----------



## Lazarus (21. April 2015)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mich würde einmal interessieren was mir passiert, wenn ich in Bayern einen maßigen, außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangenen Huchen zurück setze mit der Begründung : Rote Liste Art ?
> Angelschein auf Lebzeit weg , nur weil ich eine bedrohte Art schüzen will ? Das würde ich bis zur letzten Instanz anfechten ....


Schau in die Ausführungsverordnung, dann stellst du fest dass du eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begehst, wenn du den Huchen zurücksetzt.
Der Fischereischein wird dir deshalb wohl nicht entzogen, dazu müsstest du schon eine Straftat begehen.
Also z.B. den Huchen eine viertel Stunde lang fotografieren, herzen und drücken, bevor du ihn zurücksetzt. In diesem Fall würde das Tierschutzgesetz greifen.

Aber sei unbesorgt, die wenigsten maßigen Huchen werden von Touris mal so nebenbei gefangen. Absichtlich auf Huchen zu angeln, die du ja sowieso nicht fangen willst, zwingt dich niemand. Nichtmal in Bayern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Nun ist zumindest auch offiziell klar, warum der Huchen der Fisch des Jahres 2015 wurde - nicht weil er bedroht wäre, sondern weil man damit die Bayern in den DAFV zurücklotsen wollte, laut Protokoll Verbandsausschuss DAFV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _Dazu aus dem Protokoll von  Frau Dr.:_
> 
> 
> > Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan berichtet über mehrere Gespräche mit dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V..
> ...



Ein so toller Fisch hätte in meinen Augen Besseres verdient, wie als Spielball für Verbanditenquerelen missbraucht zu werden.....................


----------



## Tobi92 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Die Wahl zum Fisch des Jahres mit so einem faden Beigeschmack hat der Huchen nicht verdient.


----------



## Norbi (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Die Wahl zum Fisch des Jahres mit so einem faden Beigeschmack hat der Huchen nicht verdient.



Kein Fisch hat so ein Bundes-Verband verdienst,nicht einmal der Stichling.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Gerade bei N24:
Obama aß mit Merkel Huchen mit Rahmsauerkraut...

Erwähnt wurde auch, dass der Huchen "Fisch des Jahres" sei..

*Nicht erwähnt:*
Dass der vom DAFV "erwählt" wurde (um die Bayern wieder rein zu locken, nun gut, solche Details.... ;-)))

Dass gerade Angler sich drum kümmern, dass es den überhaupt noch gibt...

Wie wichtig also Angler und Angeln sind, um Obama Huchen servieren zu können...

Klasse Lobbyarbeit vom DAFV, danke dafür...


----------



## Deep Down (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Wäre es stattdessen Kormoranbrust gewesen, hätte das Sicherheitspersonal nun ein erhebliches Protestproblem!

Die Ernennung  zum Fisch des Jahres wird dagegen wohl eher als kulinarisches Werbung aufgefasst.........DAFV-Kochstudio


----------

